# Ford lock out hubs



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking for OEM'S but not the price;quoted $300.00 each from Ford..with corporate discount.  Thanks for the assistance ussmileyflag


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, if you can live with used:

www.car-part.com



plowtime1;800206 said:


> Looking for OEM'S but not the price;quoted $300.00 each from Ford..with corporate discount.  Thanks for the assistance ussmileyflag


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

You need the outer locking part? I didn't think they were that expensive but I went with the warn hubs. And eliminated the vacum bs. The warns are only $150 for the pair.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

dellwas;800213 said:


> Well, if you can live with used:
> 
> www.car-part.com


Great site-thanks.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

If you go with the warn does that eliminate the switch in the cab?? I guess it depends on what year , mines a 2001, you have, but how do you us the 4 low, do you just turn the switch and lock them in instead of free on the hubs?? My auto has intermittent vacuum leak that the dealer can't locate and i am thinking about going to the warns instead of the "auto" feature since i plow in lock anyways!



stroker79;800217 said:


> You need the outer locking part? I didn't think they were that expensive but I went with the warn hubs. And eliminated the vacum bs. The warns are only $150 for the pair.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

wkahler;800378 said:


> If you go with the warn does that eliminate the switch in the cab?? I guess it depends on what year , mines a 2001, you have, but how do you us the 4 low, do you just turn the switch and lock them in instead of free on the hubs?? My auto has intermittent vacuum leak that the dealer can't locate and i am thinking about going to the warns instead of the "auto" feature since i plow in lock anyways!


Why not just manually lock in the hubs you have?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Manually locking them is the only way to go with the "auto" hubs.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

hydro_37;800395 said:


> Manually locking them is the only way to go with the "auto" hubs.


What do you mean?


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

He means that on the Ford hubs there is a auto or a lock option. Mainly you can have them 100% locked or you can have them only lock when they slip. When plowing the only way i found it easiest was to put them in lock.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

wkahler;800467 said:


> He means that on the Ford hubs there is a auto or a lock option. Mainly you can have them 100% locked or you can have them only lock when they slip. When plowing the only way i found it easiest was to put them in lock.


I thought when in auto they came on when you put it in 4WD.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you for the response everyone! thats a useful site! digging deeper and going with the OEM's.

thanks again!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Not a prob, it's saved me on more than one occaison. The 4wd shifters in the F-350 are known to seize over time. Mine did, and I forced it trying to break it free. Well it broke alright, cast piece snapped in two. New ones up here in Canada run around $800! 

Found one via Car-Part in California, shipped it was $75 (they made a mistake on it's value but honored it anyway). It's helped in finding old Mercedes parts too...



JohnnyRoyale;800253 said:


> Great site-thanks.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Dellwas,

Sheez... $800.00!
I found a used one as well in Maine...I will be purchasing this one for under $100.00;
this will be a back-up! 

Thanks again.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

No prob.

Got the one from California and first thing I did was disssamble it and load it with nevrseize. I'm thinking now I should have drilled and tapped it and put in a grease nipple. Food for thought?



plowtime1;800904 said:


> Thanks Dellwas,
> 
> Sheez... $800.00!
> I found a used one as well in Maine...I will be purchasing this one for under $100.00;
> ...


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

cretebaby;800484 said:


> I thought when in auto they came on when you put it in 4WD.


If your ESOF system is working then when you flip the switch to 4wd then they lock in. The ESOF system is junk and highly unreliable so most just lock them in. I've had two used Ford trucks and neither systems have worked. GM has the 4wd Auto that engages when the wheels slip.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

RobbieB;863367 said:


> If your ESOF system is working then when you flip the switch to 4wd then they lock in. The ESOF system is junk and highly unreliable so most just lock them in. I've had two used Ford trucks and neither systems have worked. GM has the 4wd Auto that engages when the wheels slip.


I have never had an issue with mine.


----------

